# UTI or behavioral problems?



## shawnapants (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a question about my three year old Bengal cat, Ices. About a week ago there was a box laying in our bedroom with some tissue paper in it, we saw her kind of scratching at the paper but figured she just liked the feel on her paws. We went to sleep that night and woke up in the morning to see that she had peed in the lid to the box. The bedroom door had been somehow shut that night (her litter box is in a different room) and I figured it was because maybe she had to go to the bathroom and just relived herself in the bedroom because of it. I also figured it could have been because of her litter box because she is very finicky and likes her litter box to be up to HER standards :] I noticed that there was not much litter in her box that it was kind of shallow so I thought maybe she didn’t like that she could dig to the bottom of the box and I assumed maybe it could have been a related issue. We put in more litter and hoped that solved the problem. 

About two nights ago she came walking into the bedroom, got on the bed and went to almost the exact same spot as she had peed the first time (only on the opposite side) and squatted to pee on my husband’s hoodie that was lying on the floor. 

I love my animals like they were my kids and at times like this I only wish they could talk and tell me if they have any other symptoms! My question is: Does this sound behavioral to you or a possible UTI? She still has an appetite and has been drinking water like normal (not drinking water excessively) today she has been sleeping quite a bit but it is so hard to tell what is normal and abnormal since she is a cat and loves her sleep. I have kind of touched around her belly and kidney to see if she reacted and all and that does not bother her. What are your recommendations or advice? Thank you for any input, it is much appreciated.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ha! This is really getting a workout, lately! :lol: Welcome to CatForum and I think you've got the nail-on-the-head with a possible UTI.
h

I wrote this up some time ago as a response for someone else. If your cat(s) is/are male, just replace she/her with he/him. 
I apologize if this sounds blunt, it isn’t meant to be, it is simply the most expedient way for me to share all of the information you need to be informed.
=^..^=

Inapropriate Urination / UTI
*The NUMBER ONE REASON CATS PEE INAPPROPRIATELY = Urinary Tract Inflamation. (UTI)* 
Diagnosis is with a vet checking a urine sample. There is no other way to diagnose this medical problem. Depending on diagnosis (_infection, inflamation, crystals_) treatment can include antibiotics, anti-inflamatories and/or a diet change to help get more moisture into their elimination systems.

Cats are naturally neat and tidy animals.
They *know* what a litterbox is for.
If a cat is *not* using their litterbox, they are trying to *tell you something* and you need to listen.

AFTER a veterinary visit and UTI has been eliminated as a problem, then you can move on to examining other areas:
Has the home been stressful for the cat? _...cats can develop UTIs due to stress..._
Does the cat like the litterbox? _...open-tray, hooded, deep enough litter, large enough box..._
Does the cat like the location of the litterbox? _...is it in a quiet area, low traffic and no sudden noises..._
Does the cat like the litter used? _...some cats prefer different litters..._
Does the cat approve of how clean the litterbox is kept for it? _...many cats will refuse to use 'dirty', and especially *smelly* litterboxes..._
Are the litterboxes arranged in such a manner as they cannot become a trap? ... _some multi cat households can have a problem with another cat either guarding the LBs or waiting to ambush a cat exiting a LB in an effort to play_

Cats WANT to use a litterbox to hide their waste. If they are not, it is because there is some sort of problem and avoiding the litterbox is The Only Way for the cat to tell you It Is Having A Problem. If you and your family are annoyed at this behavior, imagine how *frustrating* and *painful* this is for your cat, who is trying to tell you in every way she has available to her: She Is Having A Problem...UTI's are painful and the kitty tries to find places to pee where maybe it *won't* be painful, like soft piles of clothes, bedding and rugs. When the pain *still* isn't going away by peeing on soft things, they start to pee on 'smooth' things like floors, tables, sinks, tubs, stoves and countertops. IMO, when a cat reaches the point of peeing on your countertops AND/OR peeing *_right in front of you while looking you in the eyes_* ... please don't get upset, the kitty is simply trying to tell you she has something wrong with her.

After medical treatment, diet can play a large role in helping to keep UTI's at bay; more moisture, as in a wet food or RAW diet. Even a better quality dry food and not feeding "McKittyCrack" (_which is what I call grocery-store available catfoods_) can help the kitty stay healthy. There are plenty of topics in the Health/Nutrition Forums to help you find a good catfood and/or diet for your kitty during and after treatment.

Good luck, we really *want* you to be able to help your kitty. Please let us know how things go...the information you share could help other people in similar situations, too.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## JennyM (Jun 5, 2009)

This past weekend, my cat peed and pooped on my couch because the door to the room her litter box is in was shut. I removed the two icky cushions and tried to clean them. They have been drying all week and I haven't put them back on the couch yet. Since the incident, she has been using her litter box as normal. But this morning, she peed on the third and last cushion on the couch. I am almost certain that it was because she could smell her own urine on there. I even called the vet. She said I could have a urine test done, but after hearing my story, she said it's likely that she peed there because she could smell her urine. She said to deep clean the cushions because if there is any odor left there, she will keep peeing there. I did clean them, but now they smell like pee AND cleaning solution. Plus they are stained. I ordered new cushions, hoping with the stained, smelly ones gone, she won't pee there again. They won't arrive for 4-6 weeks, and when they do, I'm going to put something over the couch to protect it just in case. I'll let you know what happens.

If you haven't thoroughly cleaned where she peed and got rid of the odor, she might have peed there because she smelled her urine from the previous time. But if she is going pee in other places in your house, then definitely take her to the vet.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, I had given you this reply in your other thread:


> Jenny .... you may want to bring your kitty to the vet *before* your new cushions arrive because there is a good probability that she tried to 'hold it' as long as she could during the weekend she was denied access to her necessities before she peed on your cushions and that could have caused her some urinary inflamation (UTI). A vet will be able to determine this with a simple urine sample for analysis and they can treat her with antibiotics and possible anti-inflamatories, thus solving any medical problems before your new cushions arrive.
> Best of luck,
> heidi =^..^=


But if your vet thinks it was not UTI and that it was your kitty being drawn to the urine smell, then hopefully the new cushions will halt that behavior. What will you use to protect your new cushions until you know she has stopped that behavior? A heavy shower curtain liner? Carpet protector mats?

IMO, the carpet protector mats cannot have holes scratched in them, but urine CAN run off the edges and still get on your fabric. However, if you place carpet protector mats over the cushions, points-up, then place old towels on top so the points hold the towel there and then cover all with a shower curtain liner ... if the kitty scratches a hole in the liner the liquid will be absorbed by the towel on top of the heavier plastic of the protector. Or you could do away with the liner altogether and just use the carpet protector and towels? _...I'm thinking if she pees on the shower curtain liner and it pools where there is a hole, edge or even runs off the top of the couch and drips to the floor....you may just wanna use the protector/towel idea..._
Anyhow, let us know what you use, what works and if your kitty does or doesn't have any more issues.
h =^..^=


Boyfriends ... and husbands can be right in there, too! We were leaving for a vacation and I had already done the walk-through and head-count. I did not know that at the last moment, Husband went into the closet for one-more-thing ... letting two curious cats in there because he didn't close the door behind him OR watch to make sure no one entered, and they got closed in. Our friend caring for the cats was familiar with our kitties, but also knew some of them would initially hide. On the second day, she head-counted and looked for the missing two (_we had 6 or 7 cats at that time so it was kind of easy to miss 2 who were 'missing'_) finding them in the walk-in-closet.
After I got home, I discovered the clothing the two kitties had pulled down and used as impromptu litterboxes. Some articles had to be thrown away after a week of waste on them, they just would NOT come clean from the stains. I *wish* she had tossed them into the washer and at least ran them through a cycle, but she didn't. Oh, well.


----------

